# New Plates



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Morning folks

I've got some new metal number plates to replace the scruffy Perspex ones on at the moment, and was looking for any tips on the removal/refitting process.

The old ones are screwed and stuck with double sided tape...I'm thinking hair dryer to remove the old tape, any suggestions for getting the surface clean and contaminant free to aid the new pads sticking but also not damage the paint? I'm hoping to just use double sided pads and no screws, for a cleaner look (and fingers crossed they don't get nicked!).

Any advice welcome.

Regards
Ross


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Fishing line is ideal to use as a cutter behind the plate where they are stuck on, failing that then a plastic scraper, there will not be many pads on them if they are screwed on as well, our front plate actually pulled off easily without anything behind the plate to cut the pads.
As for removing the residue, WD40 is great stuff, but this will also then need to be thoroughly removed before you can stick the new pads on.

When you stick the new ones on you will need loads on the front as the plate is curved, ideally try to bend the plate into shape before you attempt to stick it on, this will help it to stick better, I also (masking) taped the plate into position for half an hour or so, then removed the masking tape.
For the rear stick the pads to the raised part of the bumper, not the plate - you will see what I mean when you remove the old plate, it goes without saying that both surfaces need to be spotlessly clean and dry, use decent sticky pads also (or 3M tape).

Mark the plate position with masking tape before you stick the plates on, as IMO there is nothing worse than seeing a numberplate on the piss :roll:


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks Gizmo, that's great info'...any recommendations for removing the WD40 and getting the surface nice and clean? Nail varnish remover, white spirit? Or will they damage the paint?

Regards
Ross


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

White spirit is oil based (or at least it will leave an 'oily' coating behind) so this will not help, nail varnish remover would work, not sure if it will affect the paint though, you could try some water with a good squirt of washing up liquid - just don't get it everywhere as the WUL will also strip any wax or polish you have on the car, so use it sparingly.

I normally use some intensive tar remover.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, Gizmo...finally got around to fitting them today and I'm very pleased with the result! 

Regards
Ross


----------



## adamskihayden (May 12, 2010)

ross_cj250 said:


> Thanks for the advice, Gizmo...finally got around to fitting them today and I'm very pleased with the result!
> 
> Regards
> Ross


just a little word of warning as i find out this recent heatwave, plates have been on for over 7 months bear in mind, but for some reason the recent heatwave had my plates coming away from the sticky tape. i assume its the heat melting the glue haha


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

adamskihayden said:


> ross_cj250 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the advice, Gizmo...finally got around to fitting them today and I'm very pleased with the result!
> ...


Good quality (3M etc) tape is a must.


----------



## adamskihayden (May 12, 2010)

Gizmo68 said:


> adamskihayden said:
> 
> 
> > ross_cj250 said:
> ...


ill use then in the future i think i must have used some crappy cheap stuff


----------

